# links to download latest C compiler



## vijay_7287 (Aug 17, 2006)

can someone give the links to download the latest C compiler

something newer than the age old Turbo C3 ... and something better!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 17, 2006)

Visit *bloodshed.net and download the Dev C++ IDE + Cygwin Compiler


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2006)

also check out this site. got a bunch of options. (by the way came up first in google when i searched for 'free c compilers')
www.thefreecountry.com/compilers/cpp.shtml


----------



## rohan (Aug 17, 2006)

GCC : ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/gcc/  (Win/Linux)
Borland C++ : *www.borland.com/downloads/download_cbuilder.html (Win)
Microsoft Visual C++ Compilers(Now Visual Studio Express) : *msdn.microsoft.com/vstudio/express/visualC/default.aspx (Win)
Digital Mars C++ Compilers : *www.digitalmars.com/   (Win/Linux)

That's all i know... hope it helps


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 18, 2006)

one more good compiler :

DJGPP -  *www.delorie.com/djgpp/


----------

